# Who is the Best Chef on and outside on Iron Chef?



## johnhelt (Jun 2, 2011)

Question has come up many times about who is the best all around chef on iron Chef America.  From show wins, books sales and restaurants, everything that the chef brings to the table who is the best out of the bunch.  Who, if any, would u replace on the show.  Personally I would like to see Ramsay or Keller as a Iron Chef.  Are the five I named the Iron Chefs of America?  Remember, all the criteria of being an Iron Chef exist.  What are yours?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I for one, would very much like to see Iron Chef America stricken from the airwaves.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've never seen the programme - I'm not sure it is transmitted here in the UK.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just to keep the record straight, Batali is no longer an iron chef, and there are two you haven't listed---Chefs Garces and Forgionne.

If you're gonna talk about pods you should include all the peas. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

